# Death Note Mafia -Game over. Mafia Win.



## Coroxn (Jul 23, 2011)

"Thank you all for coming here" said Coroxn, to the hall. 
"As you all know, our town has suffered most seriously with a sudden bate of surprise deaths. Many of you have suffered losses of family. But no more, for I have found the cause of this! The Death Note! Yes, when I called this meeting I did say I would explain the Death Note. And Indeed I shall. My cousin in Japan had a brother who was involved in it's investigation. Indeed, it is a mysterious book. Here are it's terms:

1: The person who's name is written in the Death Note shall die.
2:If the cause of death is written within the next 40 seconds of writing the person’s name, it will happen.
3:If no cause of death is specified, the victim will simply die of a heart attack.
4:Once someone has written a name in this note, a name must be written in it every 48 ours, or they themselves will die.
5:Only one name may be written in the Death Note every day.
6:A human may sacrifice a quarter of their lifespan to be able to see the names (and alignment) of humans (Aka inspector).
7:They can only inspect one person per night, however.
8:For every Death Note, there is a Death Eraser (basically a Doctor). The user of this can choose, once a nightl, to Bless a person. A blessed person, for that night, gains a Blessed status. If they are targeted, by a Death Note or otherwise, they will instead survive. If an even number of Death Eraser users bless a person, they will instead become and Cursed and die immediately. However, if an odd number of Death Eraser users bless a person, they will become Blessed".

He paused, growing tired from his great speech.

"Many of your probably do not believe me, or my tales of such a wonderous book and other mysterious things like this. But I do have proof. It is my sacrifice. When the group of people who have been using this book to breed fear and create a crime ring hear of someone who will expose them, what do they do? They use the book to kill that person. I fear I have not long to live. If I do die soon, take it that the threat is real. Root these Death Note Users out, one by one, until our town is purged!"

And almost as if on cue, the room's high chandelier suddenly broke it's catch, and all three-hundred-and-seventy-two shards splintered Coroxn's body and killed him instantly. Police came and removed his body, and his audience left for home, having agreed to meet up the next day to decide whom to "Purge".

*(Roles)*
*Mafia Leader/Death Noter Leader:*You know who you are, and what your role is. Do not send in a night action for night one, both to avoid a major plot hole and to preserve game length. If you don't send in the night action for two nights, you will die and the next in line shall inherit your title.
*Mafia Goons/Death Noters:*You know who you are, and the line of succession if the leader should die.
*Doctor/Death Eraserers*:You know who you are. You _could_ send in a night action, but no one is being targeted by the Death Noters tonight, and you might just curse someone. You can choose to use your Eraser or not, at will.
*Brothers:*You know who you are. You are not fishing brothers, you can simply talk outside the game.
*Inspector/Shinigami Seer:*You know who you are. You must send in your night action in, or risk being modkilled.
*Lover:*You know who you are. You must send in your night action in, or risk being modkilled.

Forty-eight hours to send in Night Actions. Each day/night period will last that long also. 
If you do not post in thread, OR send a night action for two consecutive days, you are dead.
No out of thread communication, except for lovers, brothers and Mafia.
Mafia win when all innocents are dead. Innocents win when all Mafia are dead.

I apologize for the post length, I just want to make sure I everything covered.
Begin.


----------



## Light (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

_Hmm... which of us would kill Coroxn on night one?_


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*



Light Yagami said:


> _Hmm... which of us would kill Coroxn on night one?_


All of us.


----------



## Mai (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

Of course. He was acting very suspicious, you know!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

He was the most suspicious, especially when asked to claim.
I never did believe his claim of The Flying Pumpkin That Shoots Laser Beams Out Of Its Ass.
Mr. GM Man wouldn't have made such a silly role.


----------



## Light (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

So are we going to abstain?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

I guess?


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

... So Coroxn isn't writing a day post? I thought it hadn't started yet. O_O


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

Well, he said to not send in actions for Night One (Night Zero), because it would mess up the plot ( >:\ ), so him dying is apparently the kill or something.
I guess it's a Day Start game, somewhat.


----------



## Mai (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

O... kay? *Abstain,* then?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*



Mai said:


> O... kay? *Abstain,* then?


Yeah, exactly.
It doesn't make sense to me either.
*Abstain*


----------



## Light (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

At least it's good for the inspector.

*Abstain*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

Yeah, that's pretty good for an Inspector, like a free Inspection.


----------



## werefish5 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

I'll *abstain*, too.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day One]]*

Though there was a great hub-ub, the Villagers decided they didn't have enough to go on, and decided not to lynch anyone until they received more cues. How would they do that? By following the long and time-honored tradition of the hunter:waiting. Of course, this is a risky tactic, for now one thing is certain-someone will die tonight, by the hand of the Death Note.

The Villagers chose to Abstain. No one was lynched.


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Night Two]]*

They all gathered back in the meeting hall; but they gathered there one less. The police were baffled. The chainsaw had turned on all by itself and fell, slicing the poor, unsuspecting Werefish5 directly in half. He lay, dying, slowly dying, his last moments finally believing that the Death Note was truly real. The rest of the town, more convinced then ever of the Death Note's horrible, horrible powers, had all entered the deceased's home, and searched it thoroughly. No Death Note was found. They reconvened at the Meeting Hall, to decide which one of their midst should face the noose.

*Werefish5 was killed by the Mafia.
He was innocent.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

So I heard Werefish5's bottom half split up from his upper half.
Really?
Yeah, it really completed him.

Bad paraphrasing from an Eridan joke on MSPA Forums that I can't find :(


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

Wow, a lot of people haven't even posted in this thread yet.

I wonder how many death noters there are. Probably two with this many players.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

Hmmm...
Game of nine...
I'd say two, maybe three.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

yeah three at the most


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

So... what now? Four people are going to be killed if they don't post today.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

...Should we VM them if it comes to it?


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

Not a bad idea. It wouldn't be much of a game if four people died instantly of inactivity.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

especially when there's only like eight people to begin with


----------



## Mai (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

I'm here. A bit odd to target werefish, but I guess the priority was just for killing? Or maybe it was randomized. I don't know.


----------



## Light (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

I'm doing it now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*



Mai said:


> I'm here. A bit odd to target werefish, but I guess the priority was just for killing? Or maybe it was randomized. I don't know.


It couldn't have been randomized, or else werefish5 would have died via heart attack.


----------



## Flora (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> It couldn't have been randomized, or else werefish5 would have died via heart attack.


I believe he meant "the mafia's target got randomized." 

That aside, I have to agree, there's no reason I can think of to kill werefish. Huh


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*



Flower Doll said:


> I believe he meant "the mafia's target got randomized."
> 
> That aside, I have to agree, there's no reason I can think of to kill werefish. Huh


That's what I said.


----------



## Flora (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> That's what I said.


...oh wait, Death Note Mafia, brain fail, never mind.


----------



## Mai (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*



Flower Doll said:


> I believe he meant "the mafia's target got randomized."
> 
> That aside, I have to agree, there's no reason I can think of to kill werefish. Huh


(If you were referring to me: I'm either a they, she, or it. :I)

Anyway. If there are really as many death erasers as there are noters, then it's possible that they _really_ just wanted to get a kill in. This is less likely, but it's also possible that werefish healerclashed.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

I wonder what a Cursed death looks like...


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

I'm here. Not gonna roleclaim but someone knows my role


----------



## Mai (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

You're a brother, then. Either that or a lover.


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

So I guess we should just inactive lynch either aobaru or effercon?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

How about *Aobaru*?


----------



## Flora (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

*Aobaru* is fine with me.


----------



## Light (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

*Aobaru*


----------



## Mai (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

Sure, *Aobaru.*


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Two]]*

The gathering had decided to attack. Aobaru, suspiciously silent, was grabbed by the mob. In a sudden flurry of action, the hook that once held the deadly chandelier was strung with a noose. Even as they tied it across the neck of the victim, Aobaru was deathly silent. They killed him, then and there, simply for his silence. Did it ever occur to them that there were other reasons to stay silent, other than malevolence. After they hung their victim then and there, they searched his home. Though ever inch was combed, they found nothing, and must come to a most grizzly and compelling conclusion:

*Auboru was innocent.*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Night Three]]*

*posts*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Night Three]]*



Effercon said:


> *posts*


Shhh it's Night!
When is it ending?


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

{{Apologies on the being late. I was camping. Surprisingly bad internet connection in the wilderness.}}

The town reconfigured in the hall, where two of their number had already met their grizzly ends, but they came together one less. Sizz-lorr, who recently decided to name himself Doc Scratch for inconceivable reasons, died in the night. The death was no natural one, however, as his head had been inexplicably replaced with a giant, shattered cueball. Obviously, the mysterious and supernatural Death Note was to blame for this most grievous defiling of the laws against nature. The villagers began to speak of who they thought was to blame, but one thought always remained in their hearts:

*Doc Scratch/Sizz-lorr is dead.*


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

Mafia or innocent?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

Innocent. He was my bro.


----------



## Mai (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

I'll believe that. I guess.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

Also read the text.

Doc scratch.

Giant shattered cueball.

aaaaaaaahh


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

My apologies. He was most definitely *Innocent.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Night Three]]*

LOL

The good doctor isn't crossed out in the player list.


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

Heyheyhey.

You know who is mafia?

*Light Yagami!*

I inspected myself night one, to make sure I didn't have a sanity (I wouldn't put it past Coroxn to do that). However, I did find Flower Doll innocent night two.


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

*Light Yagami*


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

Do we have a counter claim from an inspector?

Hey Coroxn, are there any vanilla townspeople?


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

The roles are in the first post. There are no vanilla townies, if you were planning to claim that. :|


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

Are you sure, Mai? Because that knowledge would prove you are mafia. We don't know if there are 2 or 3 death noters/ death erasers. If there are only two then that leaves one vanilla townie.



> *Mafia Leader/Death Noter Leader:*You know who you are, and what your role is. Do not send in a night action for night one, both to avoid a major plot hole and to preserve game length. If you don't send in the night action for two nights, you will die and the next in line shall inherit your title.
> *Mafia Goons/Death Noters:*You know who you are, and the line of succession if the leader should die.
> *Doctor/Death Eraserers:*You know who you are. You could send in a night action, but no one is being targeted by the Death Noters tonight, and you might just curse someone. You can choose to use your Eraser or not, at will.
> *Brothers:*You know who you are. You are not fishing brothers, you can simply talk outside the game.
> ...


As you can see, the lover gets a night action, meaning two people are not assigned lovers; the lover gets to pick.

Coroxn said there would be the same number of death noters as death erasers.
If there are no vanilla townies, then there are 3 mafia. If there are three mafia, mafia win when one more innocent is lynched.

(I might also note that if there are 3 death noters and the lover picked a mafia, we already lost.)

EDIT: you know what I just noticed? there were 3 nights for inspection so far :D

*Mai*, you're dead.


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

... What? I was just going with what the first post said. If that role list is to be believed, then yes. There are no vanilla townies. I was making an assumption based on the role list. If Coroxn would tell us the amount of roles, then why wouldn't he say whether there are vanilla townies?

See, look at this:

Mafia leader.
Mafia goon.
Mafia goon.

Doctor.
Doctor.
Inspector.
Brother.
Brother.
Lover.

It fits. No, I'm not _sure,_ but why would Coroxn deviate from that setup and not tell us? Yes, there could be only two mafia goons if Coroxn decided not to tell us there would be a vanilla townie. Your point is...?

Yes, the mafia win if one more innocent is lynched. That's why we're lynching you! Unless they win when they're the only ones left or are equal to the town, in which case how could _you_ be sure?

Also, Coroxn said in the sign-up thread there is no one without a role. I'm guessing that means vanilla townie, so. I don't really see your point?


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

Something about this setup doesn't make sense. Weren't there supposed to be the same number of death noters and death erasers? Oh well, i guess that didn't quite work.



Mai said:


> Also, Coroxn said in the sign-up thread there is no one without a role. I'm guessing that means vanilla townie, so. I don't really see your point?


I must have missed that. Still, look back at my post.


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

I _know_ there were three nights for inspection!

I told you; first night I inspected myself (to insure sanity), second night I inspected Flower Doll, and then I inspected you. 

... Maybe he only counted the goons as death noters? Even though you're mafia, I have to agree. This is weird.


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

You probably could have just asked him about sanities. People do it all the time in other threads.

Well this is great. Our inspector is either dead or inactive. I'm Death Eraser by the way.


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

I probably could've, but... sanities don't really work if you ask about them! If I made an insane inspector, what would the point be if I answered truthfully when the recipient of the role asks if he's insane?

_Ooor,_ I'm right here! Interesting claim, Death Noter.


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

C'mon. If i were really mafia I would have counter claimed inspector. Not that this proves anything, but.


----------



## Flora (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

I find it pretty likely that the goons were the only ones counted for the amount of Death Notes; three doctors would increase the likelihood of someone getting cursed.

I'm voting *Light Yagami* as well; you're gonna get lynched anyway, and I'm desperate for survival at this point.


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

You realize that if Mai is fake you lose?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

And if he isn't we DON'T lose.


----------



## Light (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

There's not much I can do, is there? If I was innocent and we lost today, what you guys tell me I should have done differently?

You guys aren't really making much of an effort to scumhunt.


----------



## Mai (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*



KR-9 said:


> And if they aren't we DON'T lose.


Fixed.



Light Yagami said:


> There's not much I can do, is there? If I was innocent and we lost today, what you guys tell me I should have done differently?


Not much, nope. You aren't innocent, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 6, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

The group of villagers became ever smaller as they decided again to kill. One of the number claimed to have the illusive power of the eyes, that allowed an alignment to be seen. Apparently, Light Yagami had written on the note before, and was since, sentenced to death. That handy rope that they had hung an innocent villager on before was used again, and despite his best efforts, Light Yagami was hung untill dead. Later, the remaining townspeople searched the body. They found a Death Eraser in his coat pocket. 

*Light Yagami was an innocent Death Eraser user. Now he is dead.*

Oh, and for the record, there was/is two vanilla townies.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

(Psst... LY isn't labelled as dead in the list)


----------



## Mai (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Night Four]]*

(If we're pointing things out, day is supposed to have started if we're going by the typical 48 hour timeframe.)


----------



## Coroxn (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Night Four]]*

No one showed up at the meeting hall that day. 
The mafia knew who they were.
And they knew they had won. As KR-10 died from being clubbed to death by an aggressive teenager, the malicious group drank to their overwhelming success. If Light Yagami had been heeded, the game may have ended differently. Or it may have not. It hardly matters now. What could have been done was not, and the Death Note's have dealt their death. The Mafia have one. But only in an extremely short-term case.

For whoever writes a name in the Death Note can go to neither heaven nor hell, no matter their life. They must spend the rest of existence, all of time, in fact; living in mu. In nothingness. As they have erased so many live, they too have erased their own:none of the four can escape now, no matter who they kill. They had best enjoy their lives as well as they are able.

For nothingness awaits when they die.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Death Note Mafia [[Day Three]]*

Well.

That death flavour text had barely anything to do with Gamzee.
(RK-10 was supposed to be beaten to death by an "insane teenager" using juggling clubs and left laying on the horn pile)


----------



## Flora (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi, folks, Death Note goon here!  Mai was my lover, and thus part of the Mafia too. (funny, cause she was the one driving us on XD)


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 9, 2011)

oh god

I was killed by GAMZEE

O_O


----------

